# My unplanned litter :)



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi.

I bought the mother thinking she was a well he, because i thought with the breeder and vet would know what he was giving me, and about a week later she popped. I was like what the is happening when she started getting bigger and 2 days later they were here. <3

The mother is a dark brown with black linning in her coat. I am unsure on what the father was because i didn't plan this, i bought her unknowing she was even female let alone pregnant.

She had eight babies! 4 boys and 4 girls!!  4 hearshys brown, 3 tan, and 1 white.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

how adorable I cannot wait to see pictures! Sometimes even the best of us mistake genders, another person on here had an accidental litter for the same reason (except they were the breeder and sexed the mouse) but at least your mouse ended up in good hands!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Those sneaky little boys like to tuck their testicles in and make things hard on breeders. Kinda funny that you got a female instead of a male, it is usually the other way around. Enjoy.


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

It may have been a unexcpected thing, but everything happens for a reason.  Now these cute little babys and momma are in a good home.


----------

